# Help With Building A New Aquascape?



## Orador223 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok, so I ordered 3 new bags of substrate, 2 floramax original 15lbs each (pic 1), 1 floramax midnight 12lbs (pic 2), and I currently have 50lbs of pool filter sand in my main tank, which I will still want to leave in (pic 3). I want some advice on how to arrange the 3 substrates, i'm planning on doing sand on the bottom, then the original floramax, then the midnight for a top layer with everything banked towards the back of the tank, I think there's a more creative way to do this though that I can't think of. 

I'm also trying to reorganize the tank at the same time, this is the decor I have in my tank, 2 medium pieces of driftwood, 1 jumbo piece of driftwood, 1 asian gazebo, 1 lava rock, 1 other rock, lots of slate slabs, and a turquoise rock.

My plants: lots of aponogeton bulbs, one lily bulb, cryptocoryne balansae, marimo moss balls, another type of crypt, needle leaf fern, hornwort, and java moss.
Can also add some plants from my other tank: amazon swords, water sprite, hydrocotyle japan, guppy grass, and pennywort.

pic 1-









pic 2-









pic 3-









Open to all suggestions! Thanks! The tank is 65 gallons by the way


----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

You could probably mix the layer of sand and the layer of the original floramax. The way I see it the plants roots will only really be in the floramax layer because thats where the nutrients are. So if you mix it They will use the whole mixed layer instead of just the nutrient rich one. And maybe put the massive piece of driftwood to the side to change it up. There are some pretty crazy slate caves people have made too. Good luck.


----------



## Orador223 (Apr 12, 2011)

Already tried having it on one side, looked pretty good to be honest but it wasn't the aquascape I was looking for


----------

